# Pics from VapeExpo: Paris



## Alex (22/9/14)

source
A few pics from the VapeExpo in Paris




General view of the Vapexpo



General view of the Vapexpo



Cloud contest



Cloud contest






Awesome modder with beautiful steampunk-ish mods. "Le plombier volant" (the flying plumber) (http://lacigaretteelectrique.fr/le-plombier-volant/)



The fling plumber






The flying plumber






Ugliest vape of the show



Private joke for french rap connoisseur



A lot of PBusardo fanboyism going on...



A new concept : the Vape-ATM. This machine sells juice, clearos and coils and is supposed to be setup outside B&Ms and be accessible with a member card.



Conference with french director Jan Kounen (currently working on a vaping documentary), Phil Busardo, and Oliver Kershaw (E-cigarette Forum & Vaping.com)












Loot.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dr Phil (22/9/14)

I wish I was there dame looks amzing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Alex said:


> source
> A few pics from the VapeExpo in Paris
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a vape expo. We need to have an event like that 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightfearz (22/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Now that is a vape expo. We need to have an event like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hint hint, nudge nudge, all retailers...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/9/14)

Looks like super event! I like the concept of the Vape-ATM . Thank for this @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

This looks like an incredible event 

I give it a year or two and we will probably be having our own vaping expo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

Thanks @Alex!

Lovely to see

I agree, a vape expo like this would be wonderful
I think a South African version would be fantastic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (23/9/14)

Awesome! I need that Steel punk mod!!!!....now......!

We will get there. No doubt. Just too early for South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/9/14)

I think we should have a vape expo here! we could all get involved!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

We need another vape meet


----------



## elvin119 (23/9/14)

wow ... i wish we could have something like that here by us.

anyone know where i can download e cigarette e-magazines from?


----------



## Metal Liz (23/9/14)

Wow!!!! that must've been amazing!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Some cool looking devices there


----------



## Morne (23/9/14)

Wow... Ama Zing!!


----------



## Cat (23/9/14)

WOW! Just imagine, all the free samples.


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/9/14)

We are wayyyyyy behind!!
Lol!!! Ugliest vape looks like it belongs at the Sexpo


----------



## Tom (25/9/14)

There is a vape expo on the 4th and 5th October just 70km frpm where i live. If i am back from South Korea it is on my agenda. Will try and catch some hi lights and post.


----------



## GadgetFreak (25/9/14)

Nice pics! Any new concepts? New devices?


----------



## TylerD (25/9/14)

Tom said:


> There is a vape expo on the 4th and 5th October just 70km frpm where i live. If i am back from South Korea it is on my agenda. Will try and catch some hi lights and post.


I wanted to tell you about one in Germany where Limelight will be launching their new 18500 mods. It's probably the same one. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (26/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> We are wayyyyyy behind!!
> Lol!!! Ugliest vape looks like it belongs at the Sexpo



talking about the sexpo , i saw the steamery had a stall at the jhb sexpo , i got to try some of craft vapour and sky blue liquids


----------

